# Revolver Cylinder Pencil Holder



## lpeedin (Jul 24, 2016)

Made a couple more pencil holders & videoed the process this time. 

Hope you enjoy. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 25, 2016)

Likin' the a lot!


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 26, 2016)

Still gunna do this...someday...maybe...when I can.


----------

